# so now that I can wear the bling...



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 7, 2008)

what are some good sites for masonic rings?


----------



## Joey (Dec 8, 2008)

There are lots..... You might try: 
http://www.jpluther.com
http://www.hiramhunter.com/
http://www.freemasonstore.com/
http://www.allthingsmasonic.com/

Like I said.... there are many more than just these......


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 8, 2008)

Ebay. I looked all over and I eventually found a vintage one that I feel in love with. I actually purchased it a week before having my Masters put on. That night, I read a poem and pulled out the ring from my pocket, put it on my right hand and now wear it with pride to myself and the Fraternity


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 8, 2008)

Good start Brother Blake, [Ebay]


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Dec 8, 2008)

I got mine at:
http://www.masonicexchange.com/


----------



## RJS (Dec 8, 2008)

cmoreno85tx said:


> I got mine at:
> http://www.masonicexchange.com/


Which one did you get?


----------



## JTM (Dec 8, 2008)

Tx_J, i say go with a 4 inch diamond studded Sq and Compasses on a gold chain with 1 inch links.  

DO IT.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Dec 8, 2008)

RJS said:


> Which one did you get?




I got this one in white gold. I just got it in this weekend !!


----------



## RJS (Dec 8, 2008)

cmoreno85tx said:


> I got this one in white gold. I just got it in this weekend !!



That is a beauty!


----------



## lee c smith jr (Dec 8, 2008)

*German rings*

I have found this place very interesting. It may not be your style but it is definitely unique. They sure like skulls, huh?

http://www.ajs-shop.com/shop/page/4?shop_param=


----------



## John Schnitz (Dec 8, 2008)

go to Joy jewelers.com that is were I got mine


----------



## TexMass (Dec 8, 2008)

I got my first and so far only ring from Gordon Spurlock.  Great price, great ring.  I work in harsh enviroments at times and I never take my ring off.  It does not scratch easy.  I have been very happy with it.  I know there are some really nice rings out there but I also know I could never wear them to work.

Gordon Spurlock Masonic Rings


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 8, 2008)

Did anyone get the Texas one? I would love one of those. BTW, do a search for "Vintage masonic ring" on ebay..there are some wonderful finds.


----------



## gortex6 (Dec 9, 2008)

lee c smith jr said:


> I have found this place very interesting. It may not be your style but it is definitely unique. They sure like skulls, huh?
> 
> http://www.ajs-shop.com/shop/page/4?shop_param=



I like it too.  What is everyones opinion on sporting a masonic skull?


----------



## lee c smith jr (Dec 9, 2008)

I personally am quite fond of the "Masonic Skulls". I have 3 rings that I wear at different times that have skulls on them. It reminds me that death can tap me on the shoulder at any time and to make the most out of every day. They are integral in both the Scottish Rite and York Rite degrees. They were also very prevalent in the Grand Lodge Of The Republic of Texas(GLRT). The documents hanging in the Grand Lodge museum that date to that period all have a skull and crossbones sealed at the bottom. And in the basement of Grand Lodge you can see a black velvet apron with a silver skull. In addition, the scholars that believe we are rooted in the Knights Templar also believe that pirates and corsairs are also rooted there, thus the Jolly Rodger. Momento Mori.


----------



## lee c smith jr (Dec 9, 2008)

Brother Blake, look on ebay before you buy even from this guy because he has a store on ebay with some discounted stuff.


----------



## caeservi (Dec 10, 2008)

My fiancee bought me one and was going to give it to me in a couple of weeks for Christmas.  She was keeping it in a little velvet bag in her purse.  One night while driving back from stated meeting, her purse fell over in my messy floorboard and spilled everything out.  She thought she had picked it all up, but apparently she didn't put the ring back in her purse.  I proceeded to clean out my car the next day and was just grabbing handfuls of stuff to throw away (can you see where this is going) and a couple days later I find her frantically rummaging through her purse; she asks for my keys and then runs out to the car.  She comes in and proceeds to tell me what happened.  It appears that I inadvertently threw it away.  Alas! I fear it will be a long while before I am able to get a ring.


----------



## jwardl (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow -- nice, cmoreno!

Where did you get it? Not a cheapie, I'd guess.


----------



## jwardl (Dec 10, 2008)

blake said:


> Did anyone get the Texas one? I would love one of those. BTW, do a search for "Vintage masonic ring" on ebay..there are some wonderful finds.



Where is this one?


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Dec 10, 2008)

caeservi said:


> My fiancee bought me one and was going to give it to me in a couple of weeks for Christmas.  She was keeping it in a little velvet bag in her purse.  One night while driving back from stated meeting, her purse fell over in my messy floorboard and spilled everything out.  She thought she had picked it all up, but apparently she didn't put the ring back in her purse.  I proceeded to clean out my car the next day and was just grabbing handfuls of stuff to throw away (can you see where this is going) and a couple days later I find her frantically rummaging through her purse; she asks for my keys and then runs out to the car.  She comes in and proceeds to tell me what happened.  It appears that I inadvertently threw it away.  Alas! I fear it will be a long while before I am able to get a ring.



....wow. Sorry to hear that Brother


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Dec 10, 2008)

jwardl said:


> Wow -- nice, cmoreno!
> 
> Where did you get it? Not a cheapie, I'd guess.



Thanks Brother

I got it at http://masonicexchange.com


----------



## jwardl (Dec 10, 2008)

Not so expensive as one might think, depending upon exact configuration. VERY nice however you do it. Thanks!


----------



## david918 (Dec 10, 2008)

I wear my late father's ring he was raised in 1947 and received it from his grand father.I'll pass it on to my son if he ever gets off his butt and finishes learning his EA work.He turned in the 1st section about 3 yrs ago but has not turned in the 2nd or 3rd yet.One of these days


----------



## John Schnitz (Dec 10, 2008)

*masoni rings*



cmoreno85tx said:


> Thanks Brother
> 
> I got it at http://masonicexchange.com



this ring i purchased from JoyJewelers.com was 650.00 the same ring at masonic exchange was about 1300.00


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Dec 10, 2008)

jpcarvin said:


> this ring i purchased from JoyJewelers.com was 650.00 the same ring at masonic exchange was about 1300.00



I did look at at the Joy Jewelers rings but didnt see the ring I wanted offered in white gold. I dont wear yellow gold so I went with ME.


----------



## gortex6 (Dec 11, 2008)

david918 said:


> I wear my late father's ring he was raised in 1947 and received it from his grand father.I'll pass it on to my son if he ever gets off his butt and finishes learning his EA work.He turned in the 1st section about 3 yrs ago but has not turned in the 2nd or 3rd yet.One of these days



Is he still learning to subdue his passions?


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 11, 2008)

I got a couple off ebay, so I should be good to go now, now I can get that discount at Home Depot!


----------

